# Is there a DIY broadhead target



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I see a bunch of good threads on DIY targets, for practice, but I prefer to practice with broadheads, for both traditional and compound. Anyone have good results with any particular design? A renewable or re-buildable target would be ideal.

Easy arrow removal would be a plus.


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I know this isn't much help for what you posted, but the Rinehart 18-1 for about $130 is welllllll worth the money if you can come up with you. It holds up very well with broadheads.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Build a backstop that is U-shaped and about 4' tall, 4' long sides. Pile sand in the "U" and have at it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

dustoffer said:


> Build a backstop that is U-shaped and about 4' tall, 4' long sides. Pile sand in the "U" and have at it.


This is the only broadhead target for me. It literally will last several life times. the only draw back is that it's not portable and occasionally the neighbors cat gets into it. Before someone asks the question... No it will not harm carbon arrows! When the bonehead hits it the sand splashes out and then gently settles back around the arrows. after 6 or 8 years of shooting the same arrows into sand there is a slight frosting of the shaft.


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

Sand. Fine Mason Sand. Cheap and will last forever.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Ditto on the sand. If you decide to go to the beach and get some - make sure that you sift it first. In the past I even used sifted top soil. One more tip when shooting your broadheads into this - carry an old toothbrush with you during your practice sessions with broadheads to clean off the shaft and the broadhead. The only problem I ever had with this is to stick it back into my hip quiver and go to a Fall 3-D shoot - got a lot of strange looks and had to explain to some who had the nerve to ask why I had that toothbrush.


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

Just take a decent size cardboard box and fill it with cardboard to shoot your broadheads. You will have to resharpen your broadheads but cheap and easy if you have access to free boxes or cardboard. I also put foam in boxes for broadhead shooting. Good luck


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Wv helium said:


> Just take a decent size cardboard box and fill it with cardboard to shoot your broadheads. You will have to resharpen your broadheads but cheap and easy if you have access to free boxes or cardboard. I also put foam in boxes for broadhead shooting. Good luck


Do you lay the cardboard horizontal or vertical and will the arrows pull out very easy?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I want to make a neverwear target, from clay. This looks like the ultimate bh target to me.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

skynight said:


> I want to make a neverwear target, from clay. This looks like the ultimate bh target to me.


what clay would u use that wont dry out and get hard overtime?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

wademiller said:


> what clay would u use that wont dry out and get hard overtime?



Seems to be the biggest issue. It must exist, take a look at their website.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

i use a 1 1/2 inch sheet of blue foam its cheep cut up in 2ft by 2ft pieces duct taped together to make a cube. but you must lube your arrows!!!!!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Lerie said:


> Ditto on the sand. If you decide to go to the beach and get some - make sure that you sift it first. In the past I even used sifted top soil. One more tip when shooting your broadheads into this - carry an old toothbrush with you during your practice sessions with broadheads to clean off the shaft and the broadhead. The only problem I ever had with this is to stick it back into my hip quiver and go to a Fall 3-D shoot - got a lot of strange looks and had to explain to some who had the nerve to ask why I had that toothbrush.


A bucket full of water works pretty well too. just swish it around in there for 10 seconds and it's clean as a whistle.


----------



## bubba g (Jan 1, 2015)

I know about this from making silent air rifle pellet traps. You use duct seal. It looks like clay, and never gets dry. You can get it at home depot. Here's a link to a thread about it. 

The only concern I would have is weather it would stick to the arrows...

Another very effective pellet tap that would probably work are pulverized tire mulch... also sold at home depot... It's old tires ground up... You can get bags of it for around $5.. You can just put it into a cardboard box...


----------



## bubba g (Jan 1, 2015)

I know about this from making silent air rifle pellet traps. You use duct seal. It looks like clay, and never gets dry. You can get it at home depot. Here's a link to a thread about it. 

The only concern I would have is weather it would stick to the arrows...

Another very effective pellet tap that would probably work are pulverized tire mulch... also sold at home depot... It's old tires ground up... You can get bags of it for around $5.. You can just put it into a cardboard box...


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> This is the only broadhead target for me. It literally will last several life times. the only draw back is that it's not portable and occasionally the neighbors cat gets into it. Before someone asks the question... No it will not harm carbon arrows! When the *bonehead* hits it the sand splashes out and then gently settles back around the arrows. after 6 or 8 years of shooting the same arrows into sand there is a slight frosting of the shaft.


That's funny ;-)


----------



## aeasley10 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any pics of these ?


----------

